# New Puppy Owner



## Butters (Nov 18, 2013)

Earlier this year I started my search for a puppy for my family. After months of research I decided on a cockapoo for many reasons, but primarily because they are low shedding and I love the scruffy, shaggy puppy look.

Anyway, when we started looking for a puppy in September, my 18 year old daughter fell in love with a puppy that was a Cavapoo. After seeing this pup, she was not going to look at any others. Although, this puppy is for the family, I really began the search for my daughter who is battling a health issue and we thought the puppy would be thereaputic for her.

Not knowing much about Cavapoos we bought the dog and brought him home when he was 8 weeks. He's been with us for 4 weeks now and has been a great joy to have. We've had some challenges but he is happy, outgoing and my family just love him to bits.

Now for my question, I know this is a cockapoo forum, however I'm hoping someone might be able to answer my questions. Despite my efforts, I can't find a cavapoo forum, maybe they just aren't as popular??? Our puppy is white and buff, mostly white with long soft hair. His hair appears to be very straight with not much of a kink in it. Also, his face is not as shaggy as most cockapoo pups I've seen on this site. Is it because he is only 12 weeks and facial hair still needs to develop? Is there any chance his adult hair will come in shaggy, wavy or curly? BTW, he does not shed, which is great! I'm still hopping to have a scruffy shaggy dog, what are the changes he will change as he grows and his adult coat comes in? Will love him either way, just wondering how he will look when he's older. I will try to figure out how to post some pictures.

From what I've read online the main difference between a cockapoo and cavapoo is size, cavapoo tends to be smaller. We were told he will be between 12-15 lbs. He was 2.9Kg at 10 weeks.


----------



## Butters (Nov 18, 2013)

Pictures range from 9 weeks to 12...


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

He's very sweet. My neighbour has a cavapoo who is a similar colouring to your puppy. The trouble with going for a cross is that you never know what they will turn out like - puppies from the same litter may have different types of coat. It looks as if yours favours the spaniel side of the litter (as does my poo, he 's not very curly at all). I also love the shaggy coat but barney had to submit to the groomer last week because he was a nightmare to keep clean in the winter and takes so long to dry. Also, the dreaded matts start at about 7 months and barney didn't like being brushed.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

He looks very sweet, and your daughter looks very happy with him, (she looks beautiful too!) your more than welcome on here with your 'poo for advice and tips.
What's his name? 
Coats do change and are really unpredictable....


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

He and your daughter are gorgeous, you will be welcome on this site, his coat is not so different to how my boy looked as a pup, you will find his coat will probably thicken and get a bit curlier as he gets older (and get lots of matts) - I'm afraid the lovely shaggy puppy look is generally just that - the puppy look, it is very rare for the coat to stay silky and shaggy. Welcome.


----------



## Butters (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. His name is Butters, my daughter named him, definitely not my first choice 

I guess we will have to wait and see how his coat develops, either way it will not change is lovely personality. I've never met a friendlier pup, he loves everyone he meets!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

He is very precious looking! Congratulations and tell your daughter I love the name Butter!  As for the coat it always seems to be a mystery as to how it will develop, only time will tell.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Butters is very, very cute 
Cavapoos are fabulous. I have been a cavapoo imposter on this site since Kiki was a pup and I have to say they are a terrific group of people and very welcoming 
Kiki is more poodle than cavalier (F1b - cavapoo bred back to a poodle) whereas Butt P) looks as if he has a more cavalier look at this point in time.... but I'm sure his coat will change as he gets older.
Kiki's coat is very very soft - much softer than Dot's (did I mention that if you hang around on here you will eventually end up with a cockapoo too ) - and a whole lot less waterproof!
I will say that Kiki's coat seems to get curlier every time it is clipped. It is easier to manage when it is a bit shorter - she doesn't really suffer with matts, I brush her out a lot, but because she gets water logged and it takes ages to dry in the winter it is easier short and in the summer every seed in the area ended up stuck to her!
Pics of Kiki as a pup, at nearly six months before, and after a hair cut with her mum and an aunt (mum is the blondie) and last month


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great great post Marzi! I just adore Kiki! Beautiful girl..love her sporty look with shorter coat.

Can I just add too that Dots little face kills me in that last picture! Shes just too too too cute


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Butters is adorable I love the name it's so different! Of course you are welcomed here I know one super cute cavapoo on here


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Hallo welcome, Butters is quite adorable! I was the opposite of you, I was looking for a cavapoo and ended up having a cockapoo ( now 2 of them). I couldn't find any cavapoos and found a good choice of cockapoos. I have met a few they are quite similar and I know a few who have both. I must say they are slightly more "silky" which is not surprising as cavaliers have very silky coats. I had one and he never got muddy as the mud would just slide off his coat!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Butters is the best South Park character! Is he named after this butters?


----------



## Butters (Nov 18, 2013)

Grove said:


> Butters is the best South Park character! Is he named after this butters?


Haha, yes he is named after the South Park character, but most people don't make the connection when they hear his name. My daughter will be very happy to read your post!


----------



## Butters (Nov 18, 2013)

tessybear said:


> Hallo welcome, Butters is quite adorable! I was the opposite of you, I was looking for a cavapoo and ended up having a cockapoo ( now 2 of them). I couldn't find any cavapoos and found a good choice of cockapoos. I have met a few they are quite similar and I know a few who have both. I must say they are slightly more "silky" which is not surprising as cavaliers have very silky coats. I had one and he never got muddy as the mud would just slide off his coat!


Yes, his coat is quite silky and soft. I really hope it stays this soft, although I would like it if he develops a bit of wave or curl.


----------



## Butters (Nov 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Butters is very, very cute
> Cavapoos are fabulous. I have been a cavapoo imposter on this site since Kiki was a pup and I have to say they are a terrific group of people and very welcoming
> Kiki is more poodle than cavalier (F1b - cavapoo bred back to a poodle) whereas Butt P) looks as if he has a more cavalier look at this point in time.... but I'm sure his coat will change as he gets older.
> Kiki's coat is very very soft - much softer than Dot's (did I mention that if you hang around on here you will eventually end up with a cockapoo too ) - and a whole lot less waterproof!
> ...


Kiki is gorgeous! I'm happy to hear there are other cavapoo owners on this site.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Butters said:


> Kiki is gorgeous! I'm happy to hear there are other cavapoo owners on this site.


Kiki is adorable I love her


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Welcome to all cavapoo imposters!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Butters said:


> Haha, yes he is named after the South Park character, but most people don't make the connection when they hear his name. My daughter will be very happy to read your post!


Brilliant! Excellent name choice


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Haha, I was JUST about to post that he MUST be named after the South Park character, but thought I'd better read the post first in case someone had already mentioned it, and sure enough, they HaD! 

Now, when you get a little sister for Butters, you can call her Margarine (just like when Butters 'disguise' himself to get into the girls' sleepover on the show!)


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Hahahaha, South Park is the best!


----------

